# Star Wars: Kinostart von Han-Solo-Film verschoben?



## Luiso (3. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Kinostart von Han-Solo-Film verschoben?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Kinostart von Han-Solo-Film verschoben?


----------



## SpieleKing (3. Januar 2017)

Die hatten keinen Erfolg weil es Dezember war, sondern weil es Star Wars ist. Kack egal wann das im Jahr läuft, Fans gehen trotzdem rein und das mehrfach, selbst wenn sie ihn scheiße finden würden =D


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Januar 2017)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Die hatten keinen Erfolg weil es Dezember war, sondern weil es Star Wars ist. Kack egal wann das im Jahr läuft, Fans gehen trotzdem rein und das mehrfach, selbst wenn sie ihn scheiße finden würden =D


Würde ich so nicht sagen. Rogue One liegt 18 Tage nach Start über 300 Mio. Dollar (Inlandsumsatz) unter dem Ergebnis von Ep7 im selben Zeitraum. Ich denke wann die Filme in die Kinos kommen ist ziemlich egal, es zeichnet sich aber ab dass die echten Episoden-Teile mehr ziehen als zwischengeschobene Spin-Offs. Auch ein Solo-Solo - herrliches Wortspiel  - wird gut, aber hinter den Werten von Ep7 und demnächst Ep8 laufen.

Ich schätze dass RO weltweit auf 1,1 - 1,2 Milliarden Dollar kommt, nicht mehr.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sanador (3. Januar 2017)

Der Markt wird von Star Wars Filmen richtig überflutet!
Das wäre gar nicht so schlimm, wenn die Filme wenigstens gut wären. Ep.7 und Rogue One fühlten sich nur wie einfallslose Fan-Fiction-Produktionen an.
Man kann über Ep.1 bis 3 sagen was man will, aber wenigstens waren es keine Copie-and-Paste Cash-Grabs.
Ich würden den beiden neuen Filmen das selbe Fazit geben, wie PC Games zum Assassin's Creed Film: "Schick, aber inhaltlich belanglos".


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen. Rogue One liegt 18 Tage nach Start über 300 Mio. Dollar (Inlandsumsatz) unter dem Ergebnis von Ep7 im selben Zeitraum. Ich denke wann die Filme in die Kinos kommen ist ziemlich egal, es zeichnet sich aber ab dass die echten Episoden-Teile mehr ziehen als zwischengeschobene Spin-Offs



Du stellst das immer so dar, als wäre Rogue One ein Flop.
Das E7 von gewissen Faktoren profitierte, die sich wiederum negativ auf RO auswirken, hatte ich ja schon in einem anderen Thread mal dargelegt.

Fakt ist einfach auch, dass Rogue One bisher der zweiterfolgreichste Film der letzten 365 Tage, der zweiterfolgreichste Dezember-Start aller Zeiten ist und schon jetzt in der Inland-Alltime-Liste auf Platz 13 liegt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du stellst das immer so dar, als wäre Rogue One ein Flop.


Keinesfalls, erträglich ist er ohne Frage. Ich wette aber dass sich Disney wesentlich mehr erhofft hat.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Januar 2017)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich fand Rogue One großartig. 

Für mich ganz klar der beste Star-Wars-Film seit der Original-Trilogie.


----------



## Jadath (3. Januar 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Der Markt wird von Star Wars Filmen richtig überflutet!
> Das wäre gar nicht so schlimm, wenn die Filme wenigstens gut wären. Ep.7 und Rogue One fühlten sich nur wie einfallslose Fan-Fiction-Produktionen an.
> Man kann über Ep.1 bis 3 sagen was man will, aber wenigstens waren es keine Copie-and-Paste Cash-Grabs.
> Ich würden den beiden neuen Filmen das selbe Fazit geben, wie PC Games zum Assassin's Creed Film: "Schick, aber inhaltlich belanglos".



>><((((°>


----------



## XxY2TxX (3. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Keinesfalls, erträglich ist er ohne Frage. Ich wette aber dass sich Disney wesentlich mehr erhofft hat.



Naja, dazu muss man aber sagen das für RO keine bis kaum Werbung geschaltet wurde (Mein Empfinden). Viele in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben nicht einmal mitgekriegt das ein neuer StarWars-Film draußen ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Januar 2017)

XxY2TxX schrieb:


> Naja, dazu muss man aber sagen das für RO keine bis kaum Werbung geschaltet wurde (Mein Empfinden). Viele in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben nicht einmal mitgekriegt das ein neuer StarWars-Film draußen ist.


Internet? Trailer? YouTube? Etwas was jeder Normalsterbliche mit seinem Smartphone empfangen kann? Es gibt in der heutigen Zeit keine bessere Art der Werbung wie übers Netz, wo gerade Trailer immer neue Rekorde mit Abrufzahlen erzielen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (3. Januar 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Der Markt wird von Star Wars Filmen richtig überflutet!
> Das wäre gar nicht so schlimm, wenn die Filme wenigstens gut wären. Ep.7 und Rogue One fühlten sich nur wie einfallslose Fan-Fiction-Produktionen an.
> Man kann über Ep.1 bis 3 sagen was man will, aber wenigstens waren es keine Copie-and-Paste Cash-Grabs.
> Ich würden den beiden neuen Filmen das selbe Fazit geben, wie PC Games zum Assassin's Creed Film: "Schick, aber inhaltlich belanglos".



Meine Rede.


----------



## andisart (4. Januar 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Der Markt wird von Star Wars Filmen richtig überflutet!
> Das wäre gar nicht so schlimm, wenn die Filme wenigstens gut wären. Ep.7 und Rogue One fühlten sich nur wie einfallslose Fan-Fiction-Produktionen an.
> Man kann über Ep.1 bis 3 sagen was man will, aber wenigstens waren es keine Copie-and-Paste Cash-Grabs.
> Ich würden den beiden neuen Filmen das selbe Fazit geben, wie PC Games zum Assassin's Creed Film: "Schick, aber inhaltlich belanglos".



Puh, wie du Rogue One und Episode 7 so in einen Topf schmeissen kannst... Mir VÖLLIG unverständlich! 
RO ist ein Star Wars Film so wie ich mir vor einem Jahr Ep 7 gewünscht hätte. Für mich die Essenz vom Star Wars Gefühl und trotzdem voll mit neuem Inhalt. 
Ep 7 war für mich eine mega Enttäuschung (nach dem genialen Trailer), alles nur wiederholt und remade. 
RO dagegen hat eine originelle Story, reale Charaktere und ist kein Endloses Nostalige-Gefeiere. Ernst und nicht überladen mit Flachwitzen, Anlehnung an die alten Filme ist da, aber es wird kein Tamtam darum gemacht, fügt sich natürlich ein in den Film. Der Film eröffnet zudem ganz neue Perspektiven auf die Ereignisse von Ep 4, zB warum es überhaupt eine so derbe Schwachstelle im Todesstern gegeben hat. 
Ep 7 hätte mMn so viel abliefern müssen wie RO, aber komplett verfehlt. Bei RO hab ich wieder Star Wars Feeling wie bei den alten Teilen und dennoch das Gefühl einen 2017 Star Wars Film zu gucken. Ich war von Anfang bis Ende im Bann. Ep 7 dagegen hat mich gelangweilt, leider, schon nach dem ersten Drittel.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar der beste Star-Wars-Film seit der Original-Trilogie.


Naja, das ist ja auch nicht sooooo schwer...


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja auch nicht sooooo schwer...



Teils, teils. 

"Revenge of the Sith" finde ich eigentlich ziemlich gut und sehe ihn fast gleichauf mit "Return of the Jedi" (den ich wegen den dämlichen Ewoks als schwächsten Teil der originalen Trilogie sehe).

Im Moment sieht mein persönliches Ranking so aus:

"The Empire strikes back" (da gibt's, glaub ich, keine Einwände)
"A New Hope" 
"Rogue One"
"Return of the Jedi"
"Revenge of the Sith"
"The Force Awakens"
"Attack of the Clones"

und mit Abstand auf dem letzten Platz, obwohl ich durchaus gute Ansätze erkenne: "A Phantom Menace"...geschuldet dem wohl überflüssigsten und beschissensten Sidekick ever...


----------



## Rabowke (4. Januar 2017)

<3 Bremse


----------



## MichaelG (4. Januar 2017)

Was hast Du gegen JarJar ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was hast Du gegen JarJar ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Im Moment sieht mein persönliches Ranking so aus:
> 
> "The Empire strikes back" (da gibt's, glaub ich, keine Einwände)
> "A New Hope"
> ...



V>RO>>IV>>VI>>>VII>>III>>>II>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I


----------



## MichaelG (4. Januar 2017)

Da fehlen aber zwischen II und I noch zu viele >>>>>


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> V>RO>>IV>>VI>>>VII>>III>>>II>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I


jo sieht bei mir genauso aus würde ich sagen. Mal sehen wo sich dann VIII, IX sowie der Young Han Solo/Lando Calrissian Film einreihen werden. Und der 3. ASW-Story Streifen, der ja wahrscheinlich die Fett-Familie (oder zumindest Boba) thematisieren soll


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was hast Du gegen JarJar ?







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hyF39ZyLA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Januar 2017)

Ich  persönlich bevorzuge die alten Filme. Die noch mal weiter aufzuschlüsseln macht imo wenig Sinn, da die eine zusammenhängende Geschichte erzählen, im selben Stil und mit denselben Zutaten.


----------



## Sanador (5. Januar 2017)

andisart schrieb:


> Puh, wie du Rogue One und Episode 7 so in einen Topf schmeissen kannst... Mir VÖLLIG unverständlich!
> RO ist ein Star Wars Film so wie ich mir vor einem Jahr Ep 7 gewünscht hätte. Für mich die Essenz vom Star Wars Gefühl und trotzdem voll mit neuem Inhalt.
> Ep 7 war für mich eine mega Enttäuschung (nach dem genialen Trailer), alles nur wiederholt und remade.
> RO dagegen hat eine originelle Story, reale Charaktere und ist kein Endloses Nostalige-Gefeiere. Ernst und nicht überladen mit Flachwitzen, Anlehnung an die alten Filme ist da, aber es wird kein Tamtam darum gemacht, fügt sich natürlich ein in den Film. Der Film eröffnet zudem ganz neue Perspektiven auf die Ereignisse von Ep 4, zB warum es überhaupt eine so derbe Schwachstelle im Todesstern gegeben hat.
> Ep 7 hätte mMn so viel abliefern müssen wie RO, aber komplett verfehlt. Bei RO hab ich wieder Star Wars Feeling wie bei den alten Teilen und dennoch das Gefühl einen 2017 Star Wars Film zu gucken. Ich war von Anfang bis Ende im Bann. Ep 7 dagegen hat mich gelangweilt, leider, schon nach dem ersten Drittel.


Ich werfe beide Filme in den gleichen Topf, da beide eine lahme Handlung haben.
Ep.7 ist eine Kopie vom ersten Star Wars (Ep.4) und die "Handlung" von Rogue One wurde in Ep.4 in einem Satz zusammengefasst "Ein Team hat Pläne vom Todesstern ergattert".
Nur dass es klar ist, ich bin ein Star Wars Fan. Ich sehe in den neuen Filmen nur keinen Sinn, da man sich nichts Neues zutraut, um das Star Wars Universum zu erweitern.


----------

